# January 1970 Cotton Picker



## Jay81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Picked up this January 1970 Cotton Picker locally from ebay, from the original owner. The bike is all original, except he painted it as a kid. Fortunately, there are a number of areas where the original paint is showing, and he did not paint the underside of the frame. I'm hoping to carefully remove the house paint to expose the original paint, which looks like it might be pretty decent. I've tried goof off on a couple spots, and its working but very slowly as it appears to have at least two coats of house paint on it. I got enough paint off part of the chainguard that I can faintly make out the word Picker, but it looks like the goof off will remove all the silk screening if I go any farther. I'm hoping someone may have more suggestions of what to try. I really want to save the original paint. Most of the chrome will clean up nicely. Check out that beautiful seat!
So far, I'm not seeing any evidence of the bike ever being taken apart as the hardware looks untouched. Here's a few pics.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 7, 2016)

Can,t wait to see the after pics!


----------



## rusty63 (Dec 7, 2016)

If you are sure it's house paint, try pressure washing it with hot water. I cleaned  bike off that way before and it got most of it. Then you can use a mild solvent to get what's left. Start with WD40 and work up to mineral spirits, starting fluid, and carb cleaner. Test as you go! and don't let the harsher ones stay on too long. Be super careful on the guard because the silkscreen won't stand up to any solvent.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, some good news. Tried Easy Off oven cleaner on the chainguard. Its not done yet, but I'm very happy with the results so far. Used some warm water on the seat and it's looking really nice. Unfortunately this project has to go on the back burner for a bit so I can get my current project finished up, and I still have a ways to go on that one. (1937 Viking Streamline, I have a thread for it in the balloon tire section. That one is a house paint removal project as well)
This thing is going to look great next to my original paint Ghost, which is one reason why I bought it. I wasn't setting out to collect Krates, but it would be cool to collect one of each. (although my main focus has shifted to pre-war bikes)


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 7, 2016)

That would make a great Christmas gift for your brother. Or a prewar bike, whichever


----------

